# this is wrong!



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I just became aware that our DNR in their immense wisdom have created a zone (whole lower 3rd of the state) wide DMU (Deer management area) that Antlerless tags are unlimited. buy 1000 tags shoot 1000 Does. 

that my be a bit over kill, just cause you have tags doesn't mean you will bag something. More so when your neighbors already decimated the local herd.

I'm sure the Insurance company's pushed for that. I know farmers are none too keen on the deer either. I have no issue with damage permits when issued properly. You apply, DNR comes out accesses the situation and issues you the appropriate number of permits. that's over sight.

this though is bad management. Quotas are there for a reason. I have a feeling we will be seeing a lot less deer. Some of this may be to stimulate the northern economy also. No deer here so you need to travel to hunt.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We've had this in Missouri for years.MDC say they are trying to have a better Buck to Doe Ratio,plus on top of it they have Antler restrictions to where they have to have at least 4 points on one side to be a Legal Buck.

It about money with the thought of Big Bucks bringing in Big $$$.

Me personally the most Deer I've killed in a season is 6,I have found 3 is plenty.This is what I killed last year and I'm still eating on it as matter fact having some today.I know one Guy that killed over 30.

big rockpile


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

big rockpile said:


> We've had this in Missouri for years.MDC say they are trying to have a better Buck to Doe Ratio,plus on top of it they have Antler restrictions to where they have to have at least 4 points on one side to be a Legal Buck.
> 
> It about money with the thought of Big Bucks bringing in Big $$$.
> 
> ...


if that was the case here it would be state wide. the lower part of the state is a lot of agriculture and the highest population density. plenty of high quality feed so plenty of deer. then plenty of people and lots of car deer accidents. it is partially about money to, as in the states coffers.

I know a lot of guys will be good sportsmen and take a respectable quota, but I see a lot more going nuts with this. 

I also see the ones doing that will take the best and leave the rest. they do that on limited tags. which is wrong too.

We have the Antler restriction also, you can buy a single buck tag Unrestricted or a combo 1 unrestricted (spike or better) and a restricted (4 point on one side)


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Its been years since I've been up there seems Lower part of the State had a Large Highway system although I thought it was a Good System.

big rockpile


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't imagine shooting that many deer. Out here we get One Buck and he has to have a forked antler. DH and I both got permits this year and our hunt lasts a total of 5 days. I have already gotten a large buck, so I will go for freezer meat and let DH go for a big boy. Of course I am only talking about our hunt, as there are many different hunts for deer in NM. As far as I know we don't ever kill does.
This year is going to be rough. The drought we have had is going to push lots of deer into any area with anything green. I don't know what the hunters in the Guadalupes will do for game. They really don't have much of anything to feed on. I think there will be lots of disappointed hunters this year. As for DH and myself we live behind a farm and the deer are in pretty good shape. Happy Hunting and Good Luck!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I have no problem shooting a few Does. even think there should be a moratorium on buck hunts every few years and vice versa. think it would help diversify the gene pool a little.

If there where no doe permits there would be plenty of hunters that would never bag anything. 

I just think a unlimited take is bad management. I see a lot of issues arise from something like that. 

I only need 3 decent sized deer myself. I know guys that will happily shoot everything they see though. One guy fills every buck permit he and his extended family can pull.
normally in one area.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Honestly, here where I live deer are just a nuisance in my opinion. They are EVERYWHERE!! They tear up crops, gardens, cars.... so I am glad to see hunting season come around.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here in the mountains of West Virginia we need to thin the doe population some. I do not like seeing starving deer! However unlimited permits seems excessive.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Our limit in Texas is 5 free with your license. You can take 2 bucks in that 5, but the state would prefer you shoot the does. Deer are surely not an endangered species. We even have a small herd of Axis deer here in the valley I live in now. Season is all 12 months on Axis and hogs - no limit on either of any sex. They are escaped exotics. My neighbor has a Blackbuck Antelope herd on his property. They are escaped exotics too with no season. I like the Axis deer best. Better than beef.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

The average person isn't going to go out and kill more than they will eat.I'd be willing to bet that an even more effective policy (if the intent is to boost buck numbers and cut down on does and overpopulation) would be to implement a doe first policy. Hunters must harvest at least one doe before they can go for a buck...I'd like to see them try this in Ohio for one or two seasons to see if it is effective.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Quotas are there for a reason.


This is just a high quota


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So much for preposal G a few years back.

they finely got smart and raised the price of a doe tag too. I knew people who just bought a couple cheap doe tags and never bought a buck tag. Now they don't buy any tags or hunt any more.

Game hogs is game hogs, at least it cost them dearly to kill and donate to a food bank here.

 Al


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Here in nebraska you can take as many doe as you have tags. Only one or two bucks, I only take large bucks"trophy" so it's not an issue for me. I prefer to eat the does. Last year I took 5 and we finished it off several months ago. This year I'm after 10 for the freezer and dog food. We so many deer around here they really need to be thinned out. My lady loves the antlers so if a big comes around I take him for her. Happy hunting all.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I will say this year they removed all weight restrictions on archery so you can someone shooting 20 lbs on there bow can hunt. I predict alot if deer looking like pin cushions or not dying for a few day. Either way it's a bad idea. In there eminent wisdom "they" also made it legal to hunt deer with a 22 this year. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Come on down to Alabama and shoot all the does you want. No Tag's here on does and you get 3 bucks thrown in


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

jandersen said:


> I will say this year they removed all weight restrictions on archery so you can someone shooting 20 lbs on there bow can hunt. I predict alot if deer looking like pin cushions or not dying for a few day. Either way it's a bad idea. In there eminent wisdom "they" also made it legal to hunt deer with a 22 this year. Just thought I would share.


All I can say is "Wow"...what state is this?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

They also increased the quota in the upper portion of the state to 5 per person, from 2 per person. It really hasn't changed a thing though. There are still the same overall number of licenses available, they've simply changed the number any _one person_ can obtain. When the licenses for any given county are gone, they're gone. That's it. It's just that, theoretically speaking, now a handful of people could "get them all". With the number of licenses available that's purely theoretical though, in practice there are so many it won't change anything for individual hunters. For land owners there already was no limit and, as you pointed out, with the area being well-populated a lot of hunters were already private land owners. Also: we have seen no real decline in the herd from that limitless availability. In fact, there are more deer out and about this fall than last in this area (North Central DMU 486, here.)

There's always going to be someone unhappy with the rules. People threw a hissy fit when they extended the season saying it would alter deer behavior and the deer "needed a break". We haven't seen any significant behavior changes, probably because we also haven't seen any significant change in hunting traffic.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Pheasantplucker I live in nebraska.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

olivehill said:


> They also increased the quota in the upper portion of the state to 5 per person, from 2 per person. It really hasn't changed a thing though. There are still the same overall number of licenses available, they've simply changed the number any _one person_ can obtain. When the licenses for any given county are gone, they're gone. That's it. It's just that, theoretically speaking, now a handful of people could "get them all". With the number of licenses available that's purely theoretical though, in practice there are so many it won't change anything for individual hunters. For land owners there already was no limit and, as you pointed out, with the area being well-populated a lot of hunters were already private land owners. Also: we have seen no real decline in the herd from that limitless availability. In fact, there are more deer out and about this fall than last in this area (North Central DMU 486, here.)
> 
> There's always going to be someone unhappy with the rules. People threw a hissy fit when they extended the season saying it would alter deer behavior and the deer "needed a break". We haven't seen any significant behavior changes, probably because we also haven't seen any significant change in hunting traffic.


I will agree with some of this and disagree with other things.

there are around the same quota numbers for 486 but the where increased slightly. other dmu's where also adjusted up and down in number. 

its not just private but public land there is no limit on tags.

Your hand full of people could be 39,069. at least for the remaining tags for 486,not including the public lands. that is a very small number. will those hunters be hunting in the same county or evenly across the zone?
if it was county by county with residents taking precedence would be more to
my liking and after say a month first come first serve.

how many people that are not in 486 will be willing to travel for some easy meat? all you needs a friend with property. I know a few places that over a weekend I could leave with 10-20 deer. 

you also need to take into account that when they banned bait a lot of guys 
stopped hunting or where unsuccessful. Before the anti-bait people come on and start, let me say your only tracking a deer so far across most tracts of private property. Public land forget it,some one will shoot you! as far as sitting runs, that's not always convenient. they use it Tuesday I can hunt Wednesday. if you have a hot location good for you, not everyone does.

there will be a lot more guys out this year as the bait ban was lifted,not that some ever quit. then there's the crossbow rules which I wish they would repeal and open its season. Seen many guys out during bow that don't need to be because they can use crossbows.

that's some of what bothers me,don't know if you placed it in the same perspective.

I have no issue taking the season into end or January, some guys would be out all season but the longer the season the more spread out the numbers in the woods are.


----------



## Strikefalcon (Aug 21, 2011)

Well here in minnesota. although the rules change yearly. There is from Intensive Harvest Zones to I believe Bucks only Zones. I think that up till now our DNR has done a good job managing our deer population. Hell 40 years ago we didn't even have a hunting season. There's a reason they want you to harvest as many does as you can/need. Deer populations are very high in most parts of the nation. If you want to see your hunting dry up I'll send you a couple of Timber wolfs. They won't kill all of them but they sure will drive them away.


----------

